# Going to smoke some cheese



## b-one (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheese was on sale so why not! I may try the Boursin if the temp stays low enough. Using Todd's Pitmaster blend and our trusty WSM!













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Apr 23, 2015


----------



## b-one (Apr 23, 2015)

Four hours later the cheese is done! Just put the Boursin on will let it go one hour.













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Apr 23, 2015





Now the hard part waiting.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum!

Still haven't tasted mine, it's killing me


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## b-one (Apr 23, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Yum!
> 
> Still haven't tasted mine, it's killing me :head-wall:



How long has it been sitting? First time I did it every two days I tried some just to see the difference. And it does make a difference I'm hoping to save some for a couple months when some family is in town.


----------



## b-one (Apr 23, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Nice.



Thanks, I think the Boursin maybe a little strange but had to try it.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 23, 2015)

b-one said:


> How long has it been sitting? First time I did it every two days I tried some just to see the difference. And it does make a difference I'm hoping to save some for a couple months when some family is in town.


A week.


----------



## b-one (Apr 23, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> A week.



You should try some! Just a taste! You deserve it!!:devil:


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 23, 2015)

b-one said:


> You should try some! Just a taste! You deserve it!!


----------

